# my paint jobs, all rattle can!



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im a 25 yr. old giving custom paint a try. since Im just now starting to understand the ins and outs, its all pretty much practice right now. 
I do rattle cans just because its cheap and easy to use. Im just trying different styles patterns and graphics. Ill step up to a spray gun soon.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fade job looks excellent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

and on the pattern jobs outline them with pin stiping to give it a more crisp look and your set.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how the hell you getting kandies and flakes in rattle cans?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2007, 10:03 PM~8215652
> *how the hell you getting kandies and flakes in rattle cans?
> *


duplicolor metal cast paint. candy in a can. 
flake = art&craft spray glitter (lots of it) 
and rattle can clear, $.99 at walmart.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up brother, looks real nice for rattle can.. got a couple guns I am going to be selling if you are interested, not top of the line but work..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 1 2007, 10:14 PM~8215722
> *duplicolor metal cast paint.  candy in a can.
> flake = art&craft spray glitter (lots of it)
> and rattle can clear, $.99 at walmart.
> *


Nice job man...but I'm still the king of rattle cans! :biggrin: 

That duplicolor stuff works well and I can see it turned out great on your bike. Nothing wrong with rattle can paint if you do it right


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DUPLI-COLOR WORKS GOOD!..I USE IT ALL THE TIME!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH I HAVE SOME BLACK INTERIOR PARTS FOR MY CAR THAT I NEEDED TO CHANGE TO TAN AND LET ME TELL YA WHAT..IT CAME OUT FLAWLESS..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 2 2007, 11:48 AM~8218785
> *YEAH I HAVE SOME BLACK INTERIOR PARTS FOR MY CAR THAT I NEEDED TO CHANGE TO TAN AND LET ME TELL YA WHAT..IT CAME OUT FLAWLESS..
> *


PIX! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant wait to do another one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin nice man. Very, very nice. Specially the $.99 cent walmart clear. I'm suprised by that. 

Try the dupli-color metal specks as well. They are really nice too. Use them as a base and then the metal cast over top. But your doing a great job with that.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ONLY REAL PROBLEM I GONNA HAVE IS PAINTING THE DASH BOARD..IM NOT SURE OF THE WOOD GRAIN POPS OUT OR IF IM GONNA HAVE TO TAPE IT ALL OFF


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good, like the dude said above I would follow up with some pinstripping, shit would be nice


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 3 2007, 04:57 AM~8224630
> *ONLY REAL PROBLEM I GONNA HAVE IS PAINTING THE DASH BOARD..IM NOT SURE OF THE WOOD GRAIN POPS OUT OR IF IM GONNA HAVE TO TAPE IT ALL OFF
> *


Yeah, I hate that when you can't remove a piece and have to mask it all off. Just take your time and mask thoroughly


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Honestly when I 1st read the title of this topic is though ( can't wait to see how crappy this is gunna turn out) but I was wrong I'm impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW that is really nice.... GOOD WORK!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

my dad was a painter, when I was young he showed me how to spray and prep for a paint job. gun paint jobs and these can jobs are not really different, all the prep and spraying techniques are the same. 
still, cant wait to try some REAL paint.

thanks for all the complements guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DID MINE MYSELF WITH RATTLE CAN AS WELL!FOR MY FIRST TIME DOIN IT I DID A NICE ASS JOB BUT MINE ISNT ELABORATE A URS BT ITS KOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

spray cans from walmart


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DID U CLEAR COAT AND WET SAND AND DO IT AGAIN?THAT SHIT LOOKS DULL..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

that shit is blingy ,camera phones suck though,shit even the chrome dont shine


----------

